# Steam Tug Joffre - Help!



## 3rdEng (Jun 7, 2013)

There's a set of General Arrangement drawings for the Joffre (Lawson Batey on the Tyne) in P. N. Thomas's _British Steam Tugs_ but problem is there's no waterline drawings to work out her hull shape. Anyone got any idea how to get hold of them? In return I can offer copies of the drawings of most of the South African 1st Class steam tugs.


----------

